
 Beating cheating  - KeepTalking
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2011/03/technology_monitor
======
greenyoda
I'm a bit disturbed that students could be accused of cheating, and their
academic careers potentially ruined, because of events that could happen
purely by chance. For example, let's say I take an exam and get the same two
wrong answers as the person sitting next to me. While the probability of this
happening is small, it's not zero. With millions of students taking
standardized tests, it would be strange if it didn't sometimes happen. Just
like some percentage of the time, you're going to toss a coin and get 20 heads
in a row.

~~~
pjscott
I wonder how it compares to false positive rates in other, more conventional
methods of detecting cheating. There might be a status quo bias at work here.

------
diego
Or you can just have one-on-one oral examinations. Nah, that's a lot of work.

~~~
popinyay
Call it a chat, then. Chatting is perhaps the fastest way to get to know
someone and discover what they're interested in. And working with them is the
best way to see if they're up to the job.

Testing is unpleasant and it doesn't work anyhow, IMO.

~~~
yummyfajitas
Chatting is also a great way to introduce subjectivity into the examination
and provide an advantage to the students you like the best.

~~~
Xk
And short of "fill in the bubble", any written exam also provides an advantage
to the students you like the best.

